# Excision of Sebaceous Cyst



## nsclark2 (Dec 15, 2008)

I am new to coding and working at an ENT office.  I need to code an excision of a sebaceous cyst from the jawline.  What code would you recommend me using?  One from the Integumentary system? Thanks!!


----------



## Shweta (Dec 15, 2008)

Hi Nicole,
If only skin or subcutaneous tissues were involved, the sebaceous cyst excision should be coded from the 'integumentary system'. You can also ask for the path report. It will help in providing the total excision diameter of the lesion, if not documented in the op report. 
Thank you


----------

